# Avg Dose for Klonopin? 0.5 Seems Like Nothing



## Locke (Jan 26, 2010)

Ive been on 20 mg of Lexapro for a few months now with 0 side effects and it seems to be helping me with my anxiety (which seems relatively light compared to others on here.) However I recently met a girl at the beach while on vacation with some friends and when she asked me to walk with her 1 on 1 on the beach at night I would get really nervous and sort of have a mild panic attack before hand. I know this is kind of normal, just amplified in my case - like a first date I suppose, but my pdoc went ahead and said I could take K-pin as needed for situations such as those just so I can enjoy them and not be stunned by anxiety and learn from them (exposure therapy) and gradually learn to do it without help of any drugs (alcohol included - pregaming has gotten me through a lot.) 

Back to the point, the 0.5 mg he prescribed me in "taking one pill as needed" seems to have no really impact on my anxiety levels when I tested it the other day. At the most I feel a tad bit drowsy. Ive been reading that some people take 2mg 3x a day, so im guessing its safe if I take something like 2mg as needed - on average probably being something like twice a week, without risking tolerance/addiction?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The reason he prescribed such a low dose is that he has no way of telling what inherit tolerance you have to benzos. 0.5mg could knock some people out cold for their first time and others it may do nothing. I suggest you go up at 0.5mg per dose until you reach around 1-2mg at a time. Obviously stop if a lower dose knocks you out. Try using benzos at home first when you have no where to go or drive to see how you will react to a certain dose.


----------



## Locke (Jan 26, 2010)

Took 1.5 mg today, felt a slight effect, def didnt come close to knocking me out though. Would taking 2mg daily be considered in the "danger zone" for developing tolerance - or should 2mg be taken only on an "as needed basis" like twice a week.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

for tolerance, any amount you take daily is the "danger zone". it doesn't matter how little, if it's enough to have any beneficial affect it will also be enough for tolerance. howevre, if you only use the drug occasionally, then there is no real limit to how much you can take. you can take 10 mg if you want to.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Personally I prefer 2 mg doses no more than two or three times a week like you suggested. It made me drowsy at first but now it makes me feel kind of excited, maybe because I don't have as much anxiety. No addiction / side effects/ withdrawals for me so far. It's supposed to peak at 1-2 hours I think but if I take 2 mg I can still feel the effects the next couple of days. I also take .5 mg every now and then when something really ****ty comes along and I can still feel its effects.

I'm no benzo expert but you might be expecting a little too much from these drugs. The effect it has on me is pretty subtle but it's enough to get by on. It stops panics attacks though, mild anxiety still lingers, but you should expect phsyical symptoms like palpitating and sweaty palms to be helped.

My doctor never personally gave me any instructions on how much I should take or when I should take it, the prescription says .5 mg twice a day but I've seen 'X amount twice a day' on every klonopin prescription. I have enough already to use according to my own plans so I don't intend on telling the doctor since doctors are hard enough to please as it is.

Even if you do only take it two or three times a week, I can't say for sure if you'd be able to stop cold turkey without withdrawal symptoms, but I don't intend on finding out by trial and error anymore.


----------



## Locke (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah I think I might be expecting too much, I was looking for an almost drunk-like feeling, my anxiety alone really isnt that high, i dont get any physical symptoms other than the adrenaline rush. Think ill stick with 1.5 as a max dose and take it a day or two a week at the most then. Thanks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

For dependence it matters how often you take it, not how much you take.


----------



## Locke (Jan 26, 2010)

And twice a week on weeknds wouldnt be in that risky area would it?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I take 1 mg a day (two 0.5mg) and I'm starting to build up a tolerance to it. My intrusive thoughts are coming back so I may have to up it to 1.5 or 2 mg. I can see how this is going to be trouble now... :um


----------



## Locke (Jan 26, 2010)

Yah id feel really uneasy using it everyday. Doc said I could but he seemed kind of hesitant about it, I think the best route to take would just be as needed - I know thats hard for some though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

anything above 0.5mg makes me drowsy.


----------



## Locke (Jan 26, 2010)

Guess im weird. Attempting to be completely objective I cant even tell ive taken 0.5 mg.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Usually takes me about 1-2 mg to feel it's effects.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm on 1 mg a day (0.5 x 2) but I started at a mere 0.25 mg and I felt its effects in a great way. It was the only drug not to make me more sick (the popular SSRI options were a no go!). I wouldn't worry too much if it's on an as needed basis, personally. Everyone's really unique as far as biochemistry goes.


----------



## ottawan (Jul 8, 2010)

I also found that 0.5mg has no effect at all...but 0.75mg does.
Just play with incremental increases until you feel it works.
I'm waiting for Cipralex to kick in...so far, i'm only feeling more anxiety from the SSRI. Still Klonopin works for sure.


----------

